# Trailer Inspection?



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

This morning a local landscaper asked me about the necessity of getting his utility trailer's inspected. I will admit that I have not heard of getting landscape/utility trailer's inspected, nor have I ever seen any type of inspection information for trailer's on M/V Stops. I gave him the generic answer of "It depends" and was able to squeak away with that. Anyone have any information about this?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

never heard of it.


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

I think they have overhauled the inspection process for commercial vehicles which includes certain types of trailers.

http://www.mass.gov/rmv/inspect/commercial_regs.pdf


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

DANIPD said:


> I think they have overhauled the inspection process for commercial vehicles which includes certain types of trailers.
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/rmv/inspect/commercial_regs.pdf


That sounds like the trailers on a big rig. Not the trailers you attach to the back of a pick-up truck.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

"Single, full, or semi-trailers, used in commerce, that have a gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) over 3,000 lbs or commercial vehicle/trailer combinations with a gross combined weight rating (GCVWR) of over 10,000 lbs will be subject to this new requirement, as will all heavy duty motor vehicles (over 10,000 lbs GVWR) and converter dollies."

My original thought was that it would only apply to TT/Semi's but then I got home and read the RMV link before posting here. After reading the above guideline it would seem that any equipment (Bobcat) trailer would need one along with dump trailers or anything attached to a one ton truck or bigger. Aside from the RMV link, I could not find out any other info. 
​


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I know jet ski trailers and some landscape trailers would not qualify under those definitions. They only have lights and tires worth "inspecting"; no additional braking system. I smell "new revenue source" here


----------

